# PC-Zusammenstellungsüberprüfung



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Huhu liebe Buffies,
also, mein alter PC ist abgeraucht, und jetzt stellt mir jemand aus meiner Klasse einen neuen zusammen. Jetzt wollte ich seine Zusammenstellung aber mal überprüfen lassen, ob da denn auch alles funktioniert (Chipsätze und so) und ob vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis alles passt.

Also hier ist die Zusammenstellung :
Laufwerk: Blue-Ray von LG CH08LS10
Festplatte :Hdd von Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 890-GPA-UD3H AMD-8906x
Grafikkarte: FHI 5850 MSITWINFROZR II ( bin mir unsicher ob die wirklich genau so heißt, kann die Schrift da nicht genau erkennen ^^)
RAM: 4096 MB von G.Skill 4 RipJams 1333 ( ebenfalls unsicher)
Netzteil: CM Silen Pro 500W
Case: CM Scout Storm
Lüfter: Mugen 2 (auch unsicher)
 und Windos 7 halt



Falls ihr andere Vorschläge habt, bitte hier posten, so Preisbereich von 1000€- 1100€ is ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Laz0rgun


P.S. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Was fürn Phenom II X4 ists denn? Da gibts ne ganze Menge von.
Die Grafikkarte wäre eine "MSi R5850 Twin Frozr II", der RAMs nennen sich "Ripjaws". Generell ists schon ok. Festplatte gäbe es Alternativen, aber Seagate passt schon. Da muss man eigentlich nix austauschen.
Wenn du mir noch den genauen Namen der CPU nennst kann ich abschließend bewerten. Die CPU ausgeklammert siehts aber schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich jetzt auf den Thread meines Vorposters zurückgreifen


> *Der Performance-PC
> 
> 
> *Wir kratzen hier schon am High-End-Segment, viel mehr geht kaum. Zumindest nicht für humane Preise oder ohne der absoluten Hardwaresucht verfallen zu
> ...



Kyragan hat sich da ne Menge Gedanken drüber gemacht und auf die Teile kannst zu zurückgreifen.
1000 GB statt 500 GB wären noch drin. 

Zu der Zusammenstellung:
Ich würde die Seagate Platte gegen eine Samsung oder WD austauschen.
Die Ripjaws sind gut, die hab ich auch.
Gehäuse von Xigmatek und Netzteil von Be Quiet! aber das ist meine persönliche Präferenz mit der ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Hast du vor an deinem Rechner Bluerays zu schauen ? Wenn nicht dann nimm einfach nur einen DVD Brenner und ein DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Aye, ich schreib dem dann eben und editier das dann hier rein ^^

Könnte wohl etwas länger dauern. Denke vor heute Abend ist der nicht mehr on.

Aber vielen Danks chonmal für deine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Schau am besten nochmal in den Thread rein. Es gibt für diesen Preisbereich nicht nur nen Intel-PC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

:s Mein Prozzi ist aber nicht von Intel sondern von AMD oder meinste jetzt Caps-Lock? ^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Ich meinte das von Caps-Lock zitierte. Ich spiele also auf meinen Zusammenstellungsthread an.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Mhm k. Habe mich grade auch noch selbst mal informiert, und sehe, dass die 5850 im Vergleich zur 5870 nur 75 % Leistung bringt. Wo könnte ich denn noch sparen ( ohne große Leistungseinbußen) um dann doch die 5870 einzubauen? An eine billige Win7 Version komme ich leide nicht ran :<

Geräuschepegel ist bei mir relativ egal ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich Empfehlungen gebe, dann wähle ich immer die Zusammenstellung die ich mir unter den gegebenen Umständen kaufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Daher war diese Auswahl schon Absicht.
Mein Intel + Ati Rechner mit Asus Board läuft sehr leise, stabil und schnell und ich würd die Nachfolger dieser Komponenten jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Wobei ich mir wohl mal ne SSD zulegen sollte, wenn die Preiswerter werden.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

kann man fast so lassen CPU gleich den X6 1055T und Ram die G.Skill ECOs

Festplatte eher ne Samsung F3 

Board reicht n 870A-UD3 oder AsRock 870 Extreme3 wenn dir die 890er besser gefallen und der Aufpreis nix ausmacht kannst du natürlich auch diese nehmen

Gehäuse würde ich das http://preisvergleic...de/a498185.html nehmen aber Storm Scout is auch gut Geschmackssache halt

der Rest passt


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

> Hast du vor an deinem Rechner Bluerays zu schauen ? Wenn nicht dann nimm einfach nur einen DVD Brenner und ein DVD Laufwerk.



naja, ich rechne eig fest damit, dass bald die ersten Spiele auf BlueRay erscheinen, nachdem die Spiele vom Speicher her die Kapazität von mehr als 3 DVDs haben.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich Empfehlungen gebe, dann wähle ich immer die Zusammenstellung die ich mir unter den gegebenen Umständen kaufen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich würde aktuell eher zu AMD greifen, weil ich im Falle einer Aufrüstung keine Lust hätte wieder n neues Board zu kaufen weil Intel mit der neuen Generation wieder mit neuen Sockeln anfängt. Da kauf ich lieber AMD und hab die Sicherheit, dass Bulldozer auf AM3 läuft.

Spiele auf BluRay werden erst erscheinen, wenn sich die Laufwerke so weit verbreitet haben wie es damals beim Umstieg von CD auf DVD war und das wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern. Der ganze BluRay/HD-Kram ist erst im Kommen. Ich denke nicht, dass sich das vor 2011/12 ändert. Die DVD hat damals auch ne Zeit lang gebraucht.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Juni 2010)

Hm naja Schaden kanns auf jedenfall nicht ein Blueray Laufwerk zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Allerdings ist die Durchdringung von Blueray noch nicht so hoch, als das Spieleentwickler nicht noch lange Spiele auf DVDs rausbringen werden.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> kann man fast so lassen CPU gleich den X6 1055T und Ram die G.Skill ECOs



ist der x6 nicht zu teuer und außerdem habe ich mal gelesen dass wenn programme nicht genau auf die prozessorzahl gescriptet wurden ist eher mit leistungseinbußen zu rechnen. Außerdem war in der letzten cb ein testbericht ümer die letzte x4 und die x6 im vergleich, und die x4 hat in allen bereichen leicht besser abgeschnitten wenn ich mich recht entsinne



edit: ja ich weiß gaaanz gefährliches halbwissen ^^


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

nur wegen Spielen würde ich kein Blue-Ray Laufwerk kaufen

kost ca. 20 Euro mehr als nen X4 965BE

in den Test wahrscheinlich bissl schneller wegen dem höheren Takt aber der 1055T hat noch Turbo und ist auch spielend leicht zu übertakten


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Ka also er hat mir auch noch die preise für die einzelnen komponenten aufgeschrieben, und da steht beim prozessor ca 150 €.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Blu Ray ist schon wieder alt. Da kommt bald was ganz neues wieder raus, das wurde auch schon angekuendigt.


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

das war dann wohl der X4 955 BE 

Preise momentan wieder ganzschön angezogen


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Blu Ray ist schon wieder alt. Da kommt bald was ganz neues wieder raus, das wurde auch schon angekuendigt.





ernsthaft jetzt? link pls ( wehe du hast mich grad verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> ernsthaft jetzt? link pls ( wehe du hast mich grad verarscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So genau weiss Ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr. Es soll ein neues Format entwickelt werden, dass viel mehr Speicher bietet und besserer Qualitaet usw. Aber kann mich grad schwer dran erinnern und finden tu ich grad auch nichts. Sorry.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Also sozusagen weg vom BluerayLaufwerk und von den gesparten Euronen ne 5870 holen?


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Könntest du machen. Ne HD5850 reicht immer noch lockerst für alles aus. So ists nicht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie sehr Leistungsjunkie du bist, aber ohne extreme Settings bringst du ne HD5850 nicht in niedrige FPS-Bereiche.


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Hab den Thread so halb ueberflogen. 

Wenn du keine Blu Rays auf deinem PC schaust. Sprich du brauchst ein passenden Bildschirm. Wuerde ich dringend zum DVD Laufwerk raten.

Ein Blu Ray Laufwerk ist immer noch einfach zu kaufen und einzubauen. Das ist keine grosse Sache, aber wenn man es nicht brauch. Wuerde Ich eher zu einem DVD Laufwerk greifen.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Ja also nen full HD Bildschirm hätte ich, und in meinen altem PC ist ja noch ein DVD Laufwerk drin, 

Aldi PC von 2006, Hier mal Laufwerksdaten*
Sony DVD-/ CD-Brenner*
mit Lightscribe-Technologie

16x DVD-Rs
16x DVD+Rs
8x/4x DVD+R/-R Double Layer
8x DVD+RW
6x DVD-RW
40x CD-R
24x CD-RW
16x DVDs lesen
40x CDs lesen
Frage ist: Kann man das Laufwerk einbauen?


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

wenns noch funktioniert kannst das natürlich weiternutzen


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, abgeraucht sind eig nur Mainboard und Graka

Ist das DVD-Laufwerk denn unabhängig von Mainboard etc?


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

ja entweder Sata oder IDE Anschluss und 1 IDE Anschluss hast mindestens auf dem neuen Board


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Mhm Kay.

Also neue Zusammenstellung:

Laufwerk: *keins*
Festplatte :Hdd von Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 890-GPA-UD3H AMD-8906x
Grafikkarte: *FHI 5870 MSITWINFROZR II *( bin mir unsicher ob die wirklich genau so heißt, kann die Schrift da nicht genau erkennen ^^)
RAM: 4096 MB von G.Skill 4 RipJams 1333 ( ebenfalls unsicher)
Netzteil: CM Silen Pro 500W
Case: CM Scout Storm
Lüfter: Mugen 2 (auch unsicher)
 und Windos 7 halt#


gut so?


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

RAM noch tauschen 

Ripjaws können auf AMD Boards Probleme machen und ausserdem bekommst mit dem Mugen Platzprobleme durch die hohen Heatspreader

5870 würde dann MSI R5870 Lightning heissen ist aber zu teuer da dann lieber zur http://preisvergleic...de/a502246.html , http://preisvergleic...de/a530817.html , http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a506738.html greifen

bei der CPU fehlt halt noch ne genaue Bezeichnung aber ab 955BE ist ok


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

Mhm welchen Ram kannste mir denn dann empfehlen?


----------



## muehe (2. Juni 2010)

G.Skill ECO


----------



## homer2611 (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich mische mich hier dann auch ma ein:
Ich bin der aus seiner Klasse, der ihn bisher beriet.
Also Ja, es sollte ein 955 sein gut erkannt ^^
Mit den RipJaws Probleme auf AMD's?
Ich habe 3 PC's damit durch und nie Probleme....
Na ja aber Ecos habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit also probieren ist ja immer gut ^^
Mugen hatte ich genommen, da ich ihn eg ganz Lustig finde... (leise und verdammt gute Kühlleistung undd bis zu 4 Lüfter)
sonst vllt nen Brocken ?
Ja Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache...
Und die WD Black 640Gb war sonst auch im gespräch, die läuft bei mir wunderbar aber ab und an doch Lauter und wärmer...
da das mit BD und so weiter mit ner 5870 etwas eng wurde bin ich halt auf ne kleinere ausgewichen...
Aber die größere wäre ja auch schön ne^^
So das wärs erstma von mir also Ich setze ihm da wohl noch andere sachen rein...
Und das Board habe ich genommen wegen usB 3 und S-ata 600
nur füre Zukunft...
Mit X6 habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt, da wiur beide der Meinung waren das nen Quad noch reichen sollte...
( hat die X6er Reihe nen offenen Multi? wegen OC etc...)
Na ja soweit erstmal
Gruß homer2611


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Der 1055T lässt sich nur über den Referenztakt übertakten, der 1090T hat nen offenen Multi.
Wenn WD Platte dann ne Black Caviar mit 500GB Plattern. Die Seagate Barracuda ist schon ok, auch wenn mein Favorit aktuell Samsung F3 heißt.
Mugen 2 passt auch.
Die Ripjaws sind schon gute RAMs, falsch ist mit denen nix. Wir haben die früher hier auch oft empfohlen. Ich schwöre aktuell auf die A-Data XPG, rein aus Preis-Leistungs Sicht.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würd nen

965er AMD mit Asrock 890GX Extreme3 holen. Als Grafikkarte die Powercolor 5850 PCS+. 

Hexacore ist für einen Spielerechner in meinen Augen sinnlos. Der 965er ist da einfach flotter unterwegs. Nen Hexacore macht da keinen Sinn und das wird sich auch so bald nicht ändern.
Und der Turbo ist auch mehr schlecht als recht. Und ne 5870 wäre mir zu teuer. Es macht viel mehr Sinn, sich gehobene Klasse bei Grafikkarten zu kaufen und dafür öfter, als Highend und dafür seltener.
Außerdem ist sie kein Ersatz für ein Blueray-Laufwerk. Entweder du brauchst ein solches Laufwerk, weil du entsprechendes Filmmaterial schauen willst, oder du brauchst es nicht und sparst dir halt dein Geld.


----------



## homer2611 (2. Juni 2010)

Dann müssen wir ma durchrechnen, was das mit nem X6 bringt...
die 5870 muss auch noch und was kosten die Ram-Reigel bzw welchen Takt?
1333 oder 1600?
weil die RipJaws liegen zz bei 95 &#8364;...
Ja die WD sind sehr gut mit F3 keine Erfahrung, da entscheidet der Preis bei hoh oder Mindfactory...
Und dann rechnen...
Soll nun ohne BD oder mit? 
*Edit:*
Klos Argumente sind auch gut...
Ein anderer Freund kriegt den Hexa unterm FSX nicht dicht (mit ner 5870 und 4Gb 1600er Ram) 
insofern...


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2010)

Du musst doch wissen, ob du BR schauen willst, oder nicht. Und ein X6 bringt garnichts. Ein schneller Quad vom Schlage 965er ist viel klüger. In Spielen ist er schneller und für andere Anwendungen schnell genug.
Welche Anwendungen nutzt du denn so? Dann können wir ja mal sehen, ob da auch nur ein einziges dabei ist, daß von einen Hexacore profitiert.

1333 Mhz Ram reicht vollkommen. Die WD Black ist pfeilschnell, aber ich finde sie zu laut. Die F3 ist leise und auch schnell.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

@ Klos, da ich derjenige bin, dem der PC später gehört, muss ich sagen, dass ich Blue Rays wahrscheinlich eh nicht gucken werde, ich habe nur damit gerechnet, das in naher Zukunft schon Spiele auf BlueRay laufen, da die Kapazität einer DvD einfach nicht mehr ausreicht und dann irgendwann zuviele DvDs im Case sind. Aber wenn dem nicht so ist, kann ich ja genau so gut das alte Sony DvD-Laufwerk aus meinem alten PC reinbauen.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2010)

Klar, bau das alte rein und kauf dir BR dann, wenn du es brauchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homer2611 (2. Juni 2010)

Hab ich dir doch gesagt ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Juni 2010)

ich würd das auch so machen, wie klos sagte. Ob du nun ne HD5870 brauch, musst du selbst wissen, Metro oä wird ja nicht gezockt oder?
ich rate auch zum 965er und einer WD Black Caviar (wobei ich die eigentlich nicht laut finde...) oder ner F3.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2010)

Metro läuft auch auf einer 5850. Ist sowieso ein verbugtes Kackspiel, daß zuviel Resourcen frisst. Wieso muss ich plötzlich an Wow denken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. Juni 2010)

Metro lief in Dx9 mit High Settings auch auf meiner 8800GT auf akzeptablen Framerates. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dx11 Metro kannst eh knicken, sobald Depth of Field kommt bricht die Framerate krass ein und Tessalation lässt die Models aufblähen, was vollkommen bescheuert aussieht.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

also metro hat sich bis hierhin eig immer ganz interessant angehört ö.Ö

Das wichtigste is eh das elder scrolls 5 optimal läuft, kommt noch dieses jahr raus ( wahrscheinlich)


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Juni 2010)

naja du könntest natürlich 4 Wege SLI mit 4x 480GTX nehmen, hüstlchen. Wobei die Mikroruckler dann natürlcih teilweise auch deinen Gameralltag bestimmen und du in deinem Zimmer keine Heizung mehr brauchst, dafür aber Watte und Bauorhenschützer


----------



## Soramac (2. Juni 2010)

Und die Stromrechnung. Da brauchste dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Laz0rgun (2. Juni 2010)

ruuhig, ich will keinen übelsten leethäckz0r pc, sondern nur nen vernünftigen gaming pc der die nächsten 3-4 jahre hält


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juni 2010)

*

Laufwerk: keins
Festplatte :Hdd von Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 oder den AMD Phenom II x4 965
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 890-GPA-UD3H AMD-8906x
Grafikkarte: FHI 5850 MSITWINFROZR II oder die Sapphire Radeon 8570
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO)*

*Netzteil: CM Silen Pro 500W
Case: CM Scout Storm
Lüfter: Mugen 2 
 und Windos 7 halt*

Nur eins von den beiden teureren geht, bei dem anderen muss ich dann das billigere nehmen... Also was nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Das größere Leistungsplus ist sicherlich die HD5870. Die 200MHz mehr Takt des 965er kann man auch bequem mit nem 955er anlegen, simple 2 Multiplikatorschritte mehr. Wenn mans braucht/will.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

Preis/Leistung wäre die 5850 besser

kommt natürlich drauf an wo man bestellt

welche Sapphire 5870 sollte das sein ?


1 Multi bloss


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juni 2010)

@ muehe, die die du gepostet hast :>
Klick mich


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

wegen ca. 15% mehr Grafikleistung knapp 80-100 Euro mehr lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht

da kannst die 5850 moderat übertakten was du sicher nichtmal brauchst

und dann würde ich halt den X6 1055t für ca. 185 Euro nehmen die machen auch alle gut und gern 4Ghz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kannst dich ja nochmal belesen und mit Kumpel(s) beraten 

zur Not halt den X4 965BE


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn du 80-100&#8364;frei hast kannst die auch in ne 40GB SSD investieren. Das bringt am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar mehr. 
Sprich: 955BE, HD5850, 40GB Postville (X25-V G2, die mit MLC ). Auf die SSD dann halt Windoof und die wichtigsten Programme und fertig ists.
Oder ne zweite Festplatte und Raid0.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

auch ne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU ist es relativ egal welche du von den genannten nimmst

ansonsten passt alles


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> auch ne Idee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhm auch von den steckplätzen und lüftung und so her? ^^
und ka so eine 40 gb sdd karte wozu soll de gut sein?


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

ja passt alles 

SSD : http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/a489284.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid_State_Drive


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> wegen ca. 15% mehr Grafikleistung knapp 80-100 Euro mehr lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht
> 
> da kannst die 5850 moderat übertakten was du sicher nichtmal brauchst
> 
> ...



Jo, nur blöd, daß er dann das doppelte aus der Dose zieht, mit 4 Ghz. Also, ich weiß ja nicht. Wofür 6 Kerne und wie blöd übertakten, wenn man sie am Ende eh nicht braucht und in Spielen sogar langsamer unterwegs ist?
Den würd ich mir holen, wenn ich den ganzen Tag Videos bearbeite, oder einen Server betreiben will. Aber ein normaler Anwender fährt derzeit mit nen 3,4 Ghz Quad defintiv besser, als mit nen 2,8 Ghz Hexacore.


----------



## muehe (3. Juni 2010)

is ja richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich manchmal schlecht von meinen Bedürfnissen trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juni 2010)

Also eine SDD Karte werde ich mir nicht holen, da ich einfach keinen Sinn drin sehe. Für das dadurch freiwerdende Geld rüste ich dann meine Graka auf.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Wie kann man keinen Sinn daran stehen den mit Abstand größten Performanceboost zu bekommen, der derzeitig realisierbar ist?


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juni 2010)

:s so wie ich das verstanden hab ist eine sdd-karte einfach nur ne extrem schnelle externe festplatte. der pc muss doch trotzdem noch windows etc laufen lassen, oder nicht?


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

Das ist eine Festplatte, die in den PC reinkommt. Darauf wird ganz normal Windows installiert. Sie ist lautlaus, da keine mechanischen Teile und sie ist um ein vielfaches schneller, als eine normale SATA-Platte.


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juni 2010)

Aber zieht das denn wirklich so unglaublich stark auf die Leistung wenn ich Windoof etc auf die normale Festplatte installieren würde?


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Ja.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Juni 2010)

Im Vergleich zu einer *SSD*, ja.



Spoiler



SSD = Solid State Drive


----------



## homer2611 (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, es zieht, eine SSD ist schneller als ein USB stick aber damit vergleichbar...
Schneller aus dem Grunde weil die Schnittstelle schneller ist...
Das gibt Bootzeiten von ich glaube ca 20-30 seks
Oder nicht?


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juni 2010)

Die Schnittstelle ist nicht schneller. Das ist ja SATA, wie sonst auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platte ist so unglaublich schnell, weil der Zugriff einfach so schnell ist. Es ist auch völlig egal. wo die Daten liegen, der Zugriff ist immer in etwa gleich. Bei einer normalen Platte ist das nicht so, da hast du Streuungen, je nach dem, auf welchem Platter zugegriffen werden soll, muss sich der Schreib-/Lesekopf neu ausrichten.

Eine SSD hat Zugriffszeiten von weit weniger als einer Millisekunde. Vielleicht 0,2 oder so. Mechanische Platten wie eine schnelle WD Black haben in etwa 9 Millisekunden.
Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Auch ist die Transferrate sehr viel höher. Aber vor allem die Zugriffszeit machen die Platte halt als Systemplatte so attraktiv, weil ein OS profitiert davon voll.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Juni 2010)

Eine SSD liegt im Mittel bei 0,1*n*s. Dagegen hat eine HDD meist um die 8-10*m*s. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2010)

Nanosekunden? Ne, daß sind ms. zeig mir eine mit 0,1 ns Zugriffszeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homer2611 (4. Juni 2010)

Ich meinte mit dem Schnittstellenvergleich USB 2.= zu Sata2 oder 3...


----------

